# POP3 mit PHP über Browser



## cater (10. Dezember 2001)

hi leutz

ich suche eine art interface für meine email konten. und zwar möchte ich mit einem PHP (u.u.U. auch Perl) script über den browser meine emails einsehen (pop3) und versenden können (smtp). und zwar mit dateianhängen.

also so GMX-like, ihr wisst schon.

ihr kennt vielleicht den Mailman von Endymion, der allerdings etwas alt ist. die haben nur eine version von 97 und ein php-script wär mir auch lieber *s*

hoffe, ihr wisst da was


----------

